# Err 80 & new 5d mark II



## simonnca (Jul 13, 2011)

So I bit the bullet and bought a 5d mark II. It's brand new, with 2.09 firmware installed. 

Did some test shooting in fullsize RAW. Went to review the photos, scrolled through about 5 in quick succession. Camera froze - red card activity light stuck on. I turn off the power yet the image remains on the screen. Cant exit it, says 'err 80'. Only removes when I take out the battery. 

There is no problem when scrolling quickly through L jpeg files. 

The card is a kingston 16gb 'elite pro' 133X -- i suspect this is the issue (it's a really shit card right).

ideas?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2011)

Kingston cards are among the best. However, try another card. Reformat the card as well, any card can be corrupted if the camera door is opened, for example before the file has finished writing.

I've used fast, slow, and even cheap cards in my 5D MK II with no issues, so, since its a new camera, if a different card does not solve the issue, I'd say the camera has a issue and return it for another.


----------



## Picsfor (Jul 13, 2011)

yes. fully agree.

4 different card types and never had an issue...


----------



## bornshooter (Jul 13, 2011)

hi just joined after reading this thread although i love canon and should have joined a while back  anyway i thought you might be interested in this thread on flickr many users are having this issue http://www.flickr.com/groups/canoneos5dmarkii/discuss/72157624353974258/


----------



## simonnca (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks born


----------



## gene_can_sing (Jul 29, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my old 7D which started happening about 1 year after I got the camera. It froze 2 times about 2 weeks apart, and I just had to repeatedly remove the battery, and eventually it would randomly start up again. I couldn't really figure out the cause as it seemed to be completely random and I also had both SanDisk and Kingston cards.

But my 7D got stolen shortly after the errors started, so that solved that problem.

Since your camera is new, I would call Canon and get their opinion and maybe send the camera back.

As for cards, I've had WAY LESS problems with San Disk than Kingston. I mostly shoot video and with Kingston, Buffer Errors were semi-common at first, then as the card got older, they became very common which was not good obviously. 

Stick with Sandisk.


----------

